# RATE MY FALL!!



## ~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~ (Jun 4, 2007)

tHIS is when i was just starting to jump-about 8yrs ago. I have this picture hidden so NO one finds it     ..... But i have decited to show you guys!! :wink: Does it look as painful as it felt?? I broke a arm and cracked my collar bone. Couldn't ride for 2 1/2 months......  
Rate it ,
1- being come-on that couldn't of hurt 8) 
&
10- being geez that looks NASTY!!  :shock: 


Cheers,
~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~ 8)


----------



## lovemydwb (May 24, 2007)

That picture is on a sport horse website.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

lovemydwb said:


> That picture is on a sport horse website.


^^ agreeed
is someone lieing about thiisss?


----------



## lovemydwb (May 24, 2007)

In one of your showjumping pictures, you're a male. This picture is of a female. Someone didn't follow up on the pictures they wanted to use and say that this was "them". I'm not trying to be rude but it bugs me when people steal pictures from other places and pretend that it's them, the real riders should be getting credit for this.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

lovemydwb said:


> In one of your showjumping pictures, you're a male. This picture is of a female. Someone didn't follow up on the pictures they wanted to use and say that this was "them". I'm not trying to be rude but it bugs me when people steal pictures from other places and pretend that it's them, the real riders should be getting credit for this.


On another forum i go onto this has happened. But they got caught out big time. They made out the horse to be a mare called jackie and got people to critique her and then got people to critique the owner riding the horse (which was not her).
I emailed the people who owned the horse and they got into big trouble!

I wrote -

Hello there.

Im just letting you know that someone on a forum i go on has posted pictures of
you and your horse and saying its a mare named jackie.
A forum user found the horse on this site and said (no wonder it looked like a
gelding) because the girl was trying to make it a mare.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The person who done this got banned from the forum and got a bad name. People who do this can get in real trouble.

I would be careful if i was you.
I also dont understand if you are the person riding the horse ect would have a friend so younge and get someone to critique her when you could simply help her.
I just think you're trying to make her look like the (bigginer) in all this and you some top person, But from pictures u look nothing like a top person even if u can jump your horse that high!

I'd be suprised if the girl you wanted critiquzing is you!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

ooops


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Not another... :roll:


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

hahaha, on one of your critique pages you show yourself jumping..around the same height. 8 and a half years ago you would not be jumping the same height as you are now.

Not only this but I am positive that you would have been younger and not as tall. 


boy, trolls can be SO annoying. You really dont appear all that great to everyone.


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

out of interest are you a bloke or women as i cant make up my mind from all of your posts??

Also i too have seen this picture on the web- not very well hidden after all!

My goodness peeps.......have you nothing better too do, honestly???

Elz x


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

ah, but Trolls entertain me! and the many ways we find out about them.

aussie showjumper forgot to mention about the fact that its cross country and not show jumping in that last picture.


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Maybe hes an eventer now????


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh and i too have broken my collar bone and arm and i was off for alot longer than 2 1/2months!!!!!!

I was only just out of the cast after 8weeks and then had physio for months after! So I didnt ride for at least 5months and was supposed to have at least 18months off! 
But then i ges it depends how badly they were broken......


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

ok guys/gals,

Dont you all think your taking this a bit far? What if your wrong? If Aussie Showjumper isn't coming to his own defence, can you blame him? To be honest if I made a post, and had nothing but remarks like above, I'd sure as anything, think twice before ever posting here again.
All I'm asking is when typing a post can you please remember other members feelings. Just because you have seen it on another website, doesn't neccessarily mean its not him, or true.

Before my fall, I took part in show jumping comps, sometimes hunter trials....... Would this mean I'm a lier if I was to post a pic of me mostly doing sj, and then a while later get you to critique me xc?


----------



## lovemydwb (May 24, 2007)

Meggymoo, you do have a point, the only thing is that this is a picture of a woman...I saw more pictures of this horse and rider on the website. Then he goes and says he's a male, it's just rather odd. And he's an Australian jumper, maybe he traveled for the show that this picture in taken in because this show is in Europe.


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

sorry to ask all of you that say you've seen this pic before, but Where have you seen it? can you let us know the link?

and how come i cant tell that thats a girl?


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah Joseylovesrain123 I cant really tell either...............


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

The picture was on A sport horse website I think.....I have it saved on my computer...I used that picture in a school project once. I guess what everyone is saying, is that they have many reasons to beleive that this person is not telling the truth, due to past evidence/ changes of stories. I know it is frustrating when you know/think tht someone is not telling the truth, but lets just try to figure this out without being so harsh. And if the person who started this thread is reading all this, I would encourage you to come out and tell the truth, whatever it may be. 

Thanks,
Stac


----------



## SammyBoy123 (Jun 5, 2007)

*hhb*

hey that is not u ya liar so stop making stuff up that is in images in google


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

^^ its in images on google, but it has to be SOMEBODY, right?


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

ahhh i cant see the picture no fair!!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Did you guys realize this thread is over 3 years old? lol. And the OP hasn't been back since '07


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Thread closed to prevent future confusion.


----------

